# [VZW] SGS3 Notification pulldown inconsistency?!



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anyone else have the issue where the notification pulldown doesnt always pulldown? Like youll have to swipe several times to get it down?! Itll start to come down but then go back up? Its Uber frustrating


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nope. Haven't seen that at all on the 4 ROMs I've been on; stock, Synergy, CM10, AOKP.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Im on Beans...again im not sure if that matters, I really have only used his rom, with the exception of CM10 for like 10 minutes. maybe ill try posting in his thread


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you using Beans Build 7 or 8? It's a known bug that the notification pane toggle mod he is using has caused some glitchiness with pulling it down. It's being worked on.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

My droid x used to do that every once in awhile ha. I'd have to pull it all the way down to get it to stay.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Are you using Beans Build 7 or 8? It's a known bug that the notification pane toggle mod he is using has caused some glitchiness with pulling it down. It's being worked on.


Yep i forgot the toggles were added in build 7, thanks for all the replys


----------

